# Corriente de reposo en amplificadores



## menduco (Jun 29, 2007)

Hola, tengo una duda sobre el tema de transistores, se me confunde el concepto de corriente de reposo.
También necesito saber como se calcula y porque hay que tenerla en cuenta.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 29, 2007)

Cuando vas a hacer un amplificador, no se puede poner al transistor a amplificar cualquier señal así nada más.
Hay que poner al transistor en un "estado" capaz de amplificar cualquier señal. A este estado se le llama "estado activo".
Por ejemplo, para que cualquier cambio en el voltaje de entrada por la base afecte a la salida, deberá primero vencer un potencial de 0.6 volts característicos de la unión p-n o n-p del semiconductor.
Es por eso que hay que llevar al transistor a un estado de "espera" donde esté listo para amplificar la señal por pequeña que sea.
Entonces para eso hay que alimentar al transistor de una manera que se llama "polarización", que es aplicarle voltaje de DC a las terminales con el fín de tenerlo en la región "activa" ya superado ese voltaje necesario para la unión p-n o n-p.

Siendo así, se tendrá al amplificador en "espera" de la señal de entrada y estará trabajando en un "punto de operación" determinado y sin señal a amplificar, se podrán medir valores del punto de operación como VCE (voltaje colector-emisor), Corriente de colector, etc.
Pero todavía sin señal, es decir, en espera.
Y así se deberá quedar siempre para que esté listo para recibir la señal que se le vaya a aplicar.

Así que entonces seguramente la corriente a que te refieres con "corriente en reposo" es a la corriente de polarización en colector, o sea, la corriente del punto de operación.

Para investigar más, te recomiendo leer algo sobre "polarización del transistor bipolar".

Saludos.


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 17, 2022)

Buenas.quisiera yo saber como se calcula para asi ajustar la corriente de reposo para medirla con un multimetro en un amplificador .¿o es que depende de la clase y diseño del amplificador ?
En resumen ¿hay alguna fórmula?
Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Ago 17, 2022)

Normalmente se mide con tester digital, y a la vez con osciloscopio, la idea es que sea lo mas baja posible, pero no tanto como para que haya recorte, y eso lo vez en el osciloscopio. 
Cuando esta bien ajustada, la pendiente de la linea entre la cresta negativa y la cresta positiva, es una linea continua, si está mal, vas a ver que la linea tiene un corte cuando pasa por el cero.


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 17, 2022)

OK. ¿Pero hay fórmulas o algo parecido? Tengo uno clase AB


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2022)

Leonard70 dijo:


> Buenas.quisiera yo saber como se calcula para asi ajustar la corriente de reposo para medirla con un multimetro en un amplificador .¿o es que depende de la clase y diseño del amplificador ?
> En resumen ¿hay alguna fórmula?
> Saludos


Lee *este tema* "Antes" de tocar algo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2022)

menduco dijo:


> hola, tengo una duda sobre el tema de transistores, se me confunde el concepto de corriente de reposo.
> Tambien necesito saber como se calcula y porque hay que tenerla en cuenta.
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias


No conozco el concepto "corriente de reposo" aplicado a transistores.
A algunos/muchos circuitos que usen transistores se le aplicará, pero no a lo "transistores".

Edito:
Ah, vale. Corriente de reposo en amplificadores.

Pues parte es el circuito de polarización y part sin los propios transistores para que estén en su punto de trabajo.

Hay un mar de parámetros ahí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2022)

Leonard70 dijo:


> OK. ¿Pero hay fórmulas o algo parecido? *Tengo uno clase AB*


No querrías saber las ecuaciones que hay que completar para poder conocer la corriente de reposo (polarización estática) pero aún así es algo imaginario por que hay variaciones entre transistores y lo que calculés queda sujeto a la suerte. La forma normal de *estimarla* es mediante simulación, pero hay que saber usar MUY BIEN el simulador y tocar los parámetros del modelo SPICE de los transistores para acercarlos lo más posible a la realidad. Como esto es muy complicado. lo que se hace es excitar el amplificador con una señal senoidal de muuuuuy baja distorsión, medir la señal de salida con un distorsímetro y ajustar la polarización estática para mínima distorsión. Como esto también es medio complicado, se usan unos aparatos que se llaman *Analizadores de Audio* de marca *Audio Precision* que juntan todo lo anterior, se conectan a la computadora y te proporcionan toda la información necesaria para saber la distorsión y ruido del amplificador en todo su rango de operación. Tienen algunos modelos baratos que usan mucho software mas una placa de sonido y algunas otras yerbas, y si...muy son baratos...pero arrancan en los u$s3500.00 como para empezar a conversar.
Como esto sigue siendo complicado, sobre todo para el bolsillo, la corriente de reposo se ajusta a lo que dice el fabricante del amplificador y listo. Si es un amplificador que vos has inventado...sonaste, tendrás que hacer algunas simulaciones que te puedan orientar pero a la larga se termina ajustando entre los 30 y los 50mA (perdón Douglas Self!!!) y dejelo que vaya por ahí.

Se entiende??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No querrías saber las ecuaciones que hay que completar para poder conocer la corriente de reposo (polarización estática) pero aún así es algo imaginario por que hay variaciones entre transistores y lo que calculés queda sujeto a la suerte. La forma normal de *estimarla* es mediante simulación, pero hay que saber usar MUY BIEN el simulador y tocar los parámetros del modelo SPICE de los transistores para acercarlos lo más posible a la realidad. Como esto es muy complicado. lo que se hace es excitar el amplificador con una señal senoidal de muuuuuy baja distorsión, medir la señal de salida con un distorsímetro y ajustar la polarización estática para mínima distorsión. Como esto también es medio complicado, se usan unos aparatos que se llaman *Analizadores de Audio* de marca *Audio Precision* que juntan todo lo anterior, se conectan a la computadora y te proporcionan toda la información necesaria para saber la distorsión y ruido del amplificador en todo su rango de operación. Tienen algunos modelos baratos que usan mucho software mas una placa de sonido y algunas otras yerbas, y si...muy son baratos...pero arrancan en los u$s3500.00 como para empezar a conversar.
> Como esto sigue siendo complicado, sobre todo para el bolsillo, la corriente de reposo se ajusta a lo que dice el fabricante del amplificador y listo. Si es un amplificador que vos has inventado...sonaste, tendrás que hacer algunas simulaciones que te puedan orientar pero a la larga se termina ajustando entre los 30 y los 50mA (perdón Douglas Self!!!) y dejelo que vaya por ahí.
> 
> Se entiende??


Dice Douglas que estás perdonado.

Al *Dr."Z"* se le olvidó mencionar que si te excedes de forma grosera con el ajuste de la corriente buscando solamente mínima distorsión puedes hacer "Volar" la etapa de salida😵😵


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 17, 2022)

Agrego...Si es baja, "recorta".

El punto optimo(si la etapa amplificadora no tienen compensación en ese sentido) también varia con la temperatura porque los materiales(incluyendo los transistores) generalmente alteran su valor con esta.

Esto es solo para complicar un poco mas la tarea de precisión y llegar al punto practico que ya se trato.


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 18, 2022)

Hola.aquí adjunto la foto del plano para ver si me lo simulan .porque no saben el trabajo que pase para encontrar simuladores para el telefono .sólo tengo *EveryCircuit* y *quick copper* y tienen sus defectos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 18, 2022)

Desde movil bastante dificil simular, usa pc.

PD: No se adjunto la imagen, mira mi firma


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 18, 2022)

La envío otra vez .sino es la conexión . La resistencia de 100 ohms en la parte negativa se calienta
Se bajo la calidad perdón. Después Lo resuelvo
Editoensé por el tamaño que se había bajado la calidad y es que se comprimio .me engaño el sitio


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2022)

Para la tortícolis:

Espera unos minutos que te subo la simulación, un momentito, ya va.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 18, 2022)

Trabaje en un taller en donde yo obviamente era el aprendiz y hacia el trabajo sucio. El técnico de allá ajustaba los amplificadores conectándolos por medio de una o varias bombillas en serie (al tomacorriente), llevando primero las entradas de audio a tierra y abriendo todo el volumen. Si las bombillas encendían levemente, él movía los ajustes hasta que las bombillas se apagaban y luego decía ¡listo! y al parecer todo quedaba bien. Pero seguramente hay formas profesionales de hacer eso. 😁


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2022)

Simulaba , quería llevarse el secreto a la tumba


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ago 18, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Simulaba , quería llevarse el secreto a la tumba


Es verdad así lo hacia, luego yo limpiaba, tapaba y ponía a sonar un rato al bicho ese ... sonaban muy bien y sin distorsión. Nunca vi que llegara uno de esos por garantía y lo se bien porque yo recibía y entregaba los aparatos. Recuerdo unos Pioneer con transformadores gigantescos.


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 18, 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos por que en Google na me salia nada .y al menos ayudamosa resolver Está duda que otros tendrían también
Hay dudas con el plano ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2022)

Leonard70 dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por que en Google na me salia nada .y al menos ayudamosa resolver Está duda que otros tendrían también
> Hay dudas con el plano ?


No solo que el dibujo es horrible y como ya mencionaron provoca tortícolis.

Creo que ese amplificador ya se ha tratado en el Foro  


> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *18)* Cuando publiques algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.
> [quote/]


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 18, 2022)

Lo siento quería hacer una copia pero no tuve tiempo


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 18, 2022)

Amigo, si solicitas ayuda, por lo menos date tiempito


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 18, 2022)

Perdón


----------



## unmonje (Ago 18, 2022)

Leonard70 dijo:


> OK. ¿Pero hay fórmulas o algo parecido? Tengo uno clase AB


Después de todos los excelentes aportes de los colegas que, han intentado acercarlo al mundo real, se podría sintetizar en que, dadas las circunstancias y su complejidad, los fabricantes de componentes diseñaron amplificadores integrados de estado sólido, donde todas esas complicaciones de* ingeniería* ya han sido resueltas, incluida la "corriente de reposo".
En suma, si lo que usted quiere es escuchar buena música, compre usted un *amplificador integrado* y no se complique la vida.  De ultima haga la carrera de técnico en electrónica y lo va a entender mucho mejor. Abraso


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 18, 2022)

Es verdad lo de las fórmulas es algo muy difícil. Es mejor simular para no complicarse la vida.también que en mi país estamos bloquedos y hay escasez de integrados, por eso aquí se fabrican las cosas por uno mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2022)

Dicho muchísimas veces en el foro , de 30 a unos 60 mA por  transistor de salida.


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 18, 2022)

Lo voy comprobar dosmetros


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 19, 2022)

Puede ser si hubiese problemas en la fuente y eso influiría en la corriente de reposo *?*


----------



## sergiot (Ago 19, 2022)

Leonard70 dijo:


> Puede ser si hubiese problemas en la fuente y eso influiría en la corriente de reposo



Es una pregunta o estas afirmando ?


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 19, 2022)

No lo se, sólo digo que puede ser ese problema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2022)

Leonard70 dijo:


> No lo se, sólo digo que puede ser* ese problema*


Cual problema??????????
Hasta ahora solo has preguntado como se ajusta la polarización estática de un amplificador clase AB y ya te lo hemos respondido. A cual "problema" te estás refiriendo???


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 19, 2022)

Es verdad. Pero si la fuente da una corriente que se aleja de la que dice entonces el valor final cambia. ¿Me entiendes? .y ademas puede que sea la causa de que la resistencia de 100 *O*hms se calienten.
La pregunta del inicio era como estimarla para poderla medir sin fundir el multimetro.
De todos modos si mi fuente tuviera problemas ya eso no va en este tema y yo ya lo puedo resolver.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2022)

Leonard70 dijo:


> La pregunta del inicio era como estimarla para poderla medir sin fundir el multimetro.



Se mide la tensión de las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida y se saca la cuenta :

*I *(intensidad-corriente) =*V* (voltaje) / *R* (resistencia)

Valores típicos = 0,015 V (15 miliVolt) sobre resistencias de 0,33 Ohms.

También ésto explicado unas miles de veces en el Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Leonard70 (Ago 20, 2022)

OK. Gracias.Es la ley de ohm


----------

